
Show HN: Snooze for Gmail – snooze emails using any client, desktop or mobile - theli0nheart
https://snoozeyour.email/
======
theli0nheart
Hi folks, just launched this today! Please comment if you're interested in
trying out and would like a promo code (there are plenty available :) ).

I built this primarily because 1) I love a good technical challenge, and 2)
none of the existing services out there fit my needs. There are products like
Boomerang and Streak, which are both very powerful, but require you to install
a browser extension and only work on your desktop.

For me, it seems silly to have to install a browser extension that might only
work in one place, and then have to find a different solution for my iPhone.
Snooze for Gmail works everywhere, no extensions required.

Lastly, not that I feel many people care about this, but your emails never
leave your Gmail inbox, and I have no access to the access tokens created by
authorizing the Google Apps Script that does the heavy lifting.

Happy to any questions about the product, tech stack, etc. Enjoy!

